# abordagem policial



## matiasdiester

Estoy buscando la traducción de"abordagem policial", comprendiendo aquí "a ação proativa da polícia em deter momentaneamente o cidadão e nele realizar a busca pessoal".


----------



## Ari RT

Para qual língua?


----------



## Alecm

Redada em espanhol.

No português brasileiro pode se dizer também batida (policial).


----------



## Carfer

Em que contexto aparece a expressão _'abordagem policial'_? Resulta do seu texto que se poderia definir como '_sempre que um policial aborda, por fundada suspeita, uma pessoa, que assim se torna suspeita de infração ou crime_' ? Ou a definição está na frase que transcreveu ('_a ação proativa da polícia em deter momentaneamente o cidadão e nele realizar a busca pessoal_')?

No primeiro caso, a expressão é meramente descritiva e a linguagem, corrente. Penso, consequentemente, que a tradução poderá nesse caso consistir em qualquer expressão espanhola comum que signifique abordagem/intercepção de uma pessoa por agente policial ('_interceptación del prevenido por parte de personal policial con fines de identificación'_ como nesta sentença argentina T. 135. XXXV - "Tumbeiro, Carlos Alejandro s/ recurso extraordinario" - CSJN - 03/10/2002 | Ministerio de la Defensa Pública - Biblioteca Note, contudo, que aparece nela o termo '_demora_', ainda que em circunstâncias especificas, que apontam mais para uma detenção por suspeita e incapacidade do detido de demonstrar a sua identidade do que para uma simples abordagem).

No segundo, o termo espanhol para detenção momentânea para realização de busca pessoal é '_cacheo_'.

'_Redada_' não me parece adequada, visto que tem por objecto um conjunto de pessoas, não uma só como no caso proposto.


----------



## matiasdiester

Obrigado pelas sugestões. 
Carfer, acho que "cacheo" é a idea certa, mais estou com a dúvida se traduzir em vez por "registro personal".
Vocês que acham?. 
Mais contexto aqui embaixo. Obrigado a todos!

Na legislação brasileira, a abordagem policial pode ser feita sem mandado judicial, desde que haja “fundada suspeita de que a pessoa esteja na posse de arma proibida ou de objetos ou papéis que constituam corpo de delito” (art. 240 do Código de Processo Penal)

Apesar de utilizar o termo “fundada suspeita” como limite à atuação policial na abordagem sem mandados judiciais, a legislação brasileira não traz nenhum parâmetro sobre o que poderia caracterizar essa suspeita.

Da leitura da legislação, fica evidente que a busca pessoal tem como objetivo primordial a obtenção de provas. Contudo, assim como ocorre em outros países e na própria Argentina, as abordagens policiais são antes utilizadas como forma de policiamento ostensivo, no combate ao crime.

Este segundo uso das abordagens policiais produz números alarmantes: em 2013 a Polícia Militar realizou *14 milhões de abordagens* apenas no Estado de São Paulo


----------



## Carfer

Não lhe posso dizer nada com segurança, o meu direito é o português. '_Registro_' significa, efectivamente, '_busca_' em espanhol e, se lhe acrescentar '_personal_', parece-me que fica claro que a busca se faz na pessoa. Temo, contudo, que o termo seja ambíguo por poder eventualmente apontar também para o registo/registro civil, podendo gerar confusão. Só alguém que conheça os usos do país de destino da tradução lhe pode dizer se o risco de confusão é real. Além disso, mesmo que se use e a fazer fé neste comentário argentino, país onde parece que tal acontece, o registro é ordenado  pelo juiz, o que o distinguirá necessariamente de um acto da inteira iniciativa de um agente policial. Deixo-lhe o link, onde poderá encontrar elementos mais detalhados REGISTRO DE PERSONAS - DOCUMENTOS POLICIALES .

*



			REGISTRO DE PERSONAS:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Es el procedimiento policial que tiene como objetivo REVISAR a una persona con el propósito de buscar elementos probatorios (REQUISA) o peligrosos (CACHEO)
> *REQUISA DE PERSONAS:* Es un medio de prueba, el Código de Procedimientos en lo Criminal y Correccional de la Provincia establece para la requisa personal las siguientes condiciones (Artículo 175):
> 
> 1 – Cuando hay motivos suficientes para presumir que alguien oculta consigo cosas relacionadas con un delito,* el Juez en resolución fundada*, ordenará se requisa.
> (...)
> 
> *CACHEO DE PERSONAS:* Cuando se realiza la detención de una persona, como norma de seguridad se debe revisar las partes del cuerpo que puedan servir para ocultar armas u otros objetos peligrosos.



Quanto à '_fundada suspeita_' é expressão (e requisito) comum em quase todas as legislações modernas, pelo menos naquelas que dizem, com maior ou menor sinceridade, respeitar os direitos humanos. Obviamente, caberá depois a um juiz validar os actos praticados pelos agentes policiais e decidir se a suspeita tinha ou não fundamento. Agora, claro, isso pressupõe que o sistema judicial funcione, que os juízes sejam efectivamente juízes, que os polícias cumpram a lei, não forjem provas do bem-fundado da suspeita e que, no limite - que sabemos já ter sido atingido nalguns países - não sejam banditagem fardada, indistinguível dos criminosos que perseguem.


----------



## matiasdiester

Obrigado Carfer. Agora apareceu outra frase para me faz voltar ao começo.

"No Brasil, a história se repete. A Polícia Militar é a responsável pelo policiamento ostensivo e, portanto, pela prática de abordagens para revista sem mandado judicial."

O fato de falar de "abordagens para revista" faz me duvidar de "cacheo" ou "registro", pois os dos termos já incluem essa ação. Estou considerando ficar com a sua sugestão do começo, "interceptación".


----------



## zema

Dejo el nombre de un video que muestra en forma sencilla la diferencia entre el _cacheo_ y la _requisa_ por esta zona (puede ser que varíen las denominaciones en otros países).
Espero que ayude.

En Youtube:
¡¡CACHEO VS REQUISA!!


----------



## matiasdiester

Gracias Zema! Quedó bien claro.

He visto en el vídeo que el narrador llama "detención" al proceso de pedirle los documentos de identificación a un individuo que ha parado por la calle. ¿Se te ocurre algún otro término que no tenga la ambigüedad de referirse también al proceso de llevar a comisaría a un sospechoso y abrirle una ficha?

Estoy buscando algo para traducir "abordagens policiais", que se refieren a actuaciones policiales donde la policía para a alguien en la calle, le pide los papeles y lo cachea. Aquí en el hilo me sugirieron "interceptación". ¿Este término se usa en Argentina habitualmente?

¡Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Carfer

Pelo que me toca e no que respeita a '_detenção_', não lhe sei dizer. Não sei o suficiente sobre esse conceito nos direitos hispânicos e nem sequer no brasileiro. '_Detenção_', em Portugal, pode ter pode ter o sentido comum, corrente, de fazer parar alguém (sentido que, neste caso, se poderia ajustar) e o sentido jurídico de privação provisória da liberdade do suspeito de um crime. É possível que em espanhol '_detención_' também tenha um significado comum e um significado jurídico e, se assim for, não sei qual dos dois usa o autor do video (aliás, conviria que @matiasdiester esclarecesse se o nível de linguagem em causa é o técnico ou o comum). Além desse desconhecimento, confronto-me com as dificuldades decorrentes das diferenças de regime legal. Contra o que parece ser o caso do video, a detenção para identificação não é permitida em Portugal, salvo se a pessoa a quem o agente pedir a identificação não possuir nenhum documento que tenha fotografia, nome completo e assinatura (cartão de cidadão, carta de condução, por exemplo) e contanto que ela se encontre num lugar público e seja suspeita de um crime. Fora dessa situação a identificação coactiva é ilegal e, mesmo quando é legal, a duração da detenção para esse efeito tem o limite de seis horas. É, portanto, absolutamente excepcional. Logicamente, sou propenso a entender os significados dessa palavra em função do meu quadro legal. Quando me deparo com um diferente, fico sempre na dúvida e o máximo que posso dizer é que, se o sentido for o comum, não me chocaria usá-la.

Quanto a _'intercepción_', continuando a raciocinar em termos de paralelismo com o significado da palavra portuguesa _'intercepção_', também não a veria mal para traduzir _'abordagem_', uma vez que o significado corrente é o de '_fazer parar_' e isso é o que faz inicialmente o agente que aborda. O defeito que lhe vejo é que deixa de fora a parte da identificação ou da revista, se porventura acha que a palavra a usar na tradução deve contemplar esse aspecto. Em todo o caso, note que na sentença argentina que referi, os juízes sentiram a necessidade de acrescentar a  _'intercepción_' o segmento '_del prevenido por parte de personal policial con fines de identificación',_ o que parece querer dizer que, sem ele, a palavra não tem a abrangência pretendida.


----------



## zema

Desconozco el lenguaje específico, pero supongo que será correcto hablar de _interceptación_ de personas en la vía pública para control de identidad, por ejemplo.

En el lenguaje de todos los días decimos simplemente: la policía me paró, me pidió el documento, me cacheó (si fuera el caso).

Si se dice que la policía _demoró_ a alguien, por lo general se entiende que lo trasladó obligado hasta la comisaría para hacer alguna averiguación, una cuestión que en teoría debería llevar unas pocas horas como máximo.

Ya si decimos que la policía _detuvo_ a alguien,  lo común es interpretar que se lo llevó detenido y la persona quedó privada de su libertad.

Pero creo que sucede lo mismo que explica Carfer, que  "detener" también puede interpretarse como "parar" a alguien. En el video emplean _detención_ de ese modo, me resulta un poco raro porque se presta a confusión. 
No sé si será algo común en el lenguaje policial. Como sea, _interceptación_ me resultaría más claro en este caso.


----------



## matiasdiester

Obrigado gente.

Carfer, O nivel da linguagem é tecnico, é um documento que vai ser apresentado ao CIDH sobre justamente a abordagem policial no Brasil e na Argentina. Você está certo com que "interceptación" no tem a abragência pretendida. Talvez vou usar dois termos, "interceptación y cacheo", como no inglês (stop and frisk), mas ainda estou tentando achar outra solução.

Gracias Zema por tu aportación, es igual que en España entonces. Parece que no existe un único término para referirse a está acción policial.


----------



## matiasdiester

Iba a utilizar "interceptación y cacheo" o "interceptación y registro personal" como traducción de la expresión "abordagem policial" en el contexto que he traído a este hilo, pero el siguiente documento oficial ha abierto la posibilidad de "detención y requisa corporal". Detenciones y Requisas Corporales | Ministerio de la Defensa Pública - Biblioteca


----------

